# que medicion es esta en un tester digital?



## bocagonza (Jul 14, 2010)

hola tengo una pregunta muy obia pero no la se:
en mi tester que tengo desde chico tine para medir muchas cosas
DCV:  corriente continua
ACV: corriente alterna
DCA: ??????????????????   eso no se que significa tiene tres mediciones en esa categoria
2000u
20m
200m

me podria alguien decir quemido con esto.... gracias de antemano


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

> DCV: corriente continua
> ACV: corriente alterna


estos son voltajes..



> DCA: ?????????????????? eso no se que significa tiene tres mediciones en esa categoria


amperaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2010)

*DCA*: *D*irect *C*urrent *A*mpere (Amperes en Corriente Continua, Intensidad)


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 14, 2010)

gracias, pero mi tester solo tiene una secion espesifica marcado con rojo





es este otra marca pero es este....
los otrs nunca los pude usar conectados en otros bornes como se ve


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

a ver si te sirve...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> gracias, pero mi tester solo tiene una secion espesifica marcado con rojo
> 
> es este otra marca pero es este....
> los otrs nunca los pude usar conectados en otros bornes como se ve


 No comprendo que quieres decir 
Preguntaste que es *DCA* y tu multímetro posee esa posibilidad y con 5 Rangos de medición.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 14, 2010)

gracias lubeck, ya entendi,  para medir amperaje los conecto masa y el socalo de arriva, no?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

como dirian los expertos depende....

si quieres mas de 200mAmperes es el que dice 10A y tierra
si son menos en el otro...
se entiende...

recuerda  que eso se mide en serie al circuito...


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 14, 2010)

> Preguntaste que es DCA y tu multímetro posee esa posibilidad y con 5 Rangos de medición


ahora me doy cuenta que decian lo mismo, fijate que el tester abarca todas las mismas mediciones en zonas de distintos colores  el mio las tiene separadas y pense que eran cosas distintas
muchas gracias por su ayuda
------------------------------------------------FIN DEL TEMA---------------------------------------



> recuerda que eso se mide en serie al circuito...


jajaja recuerdo que eso lo aprendi por mis propios medios cuando tenia 7 años queria medir cuanto gastaba una lampara de 100W y los puse en paralelo .............
castigado por una semana  y al tester me lo devolvieron 4 años despues cuando me acrode que tenia uno 
gracias a todos....


----------

